# Felt Betta Fish



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I made a felt plushie of my mom's betta, Mojo. I'm not too crafty or talented but I tried


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

aww thats a really cute little plushie and I like how you've decorated it its very pretty:-D


----------



## GinjaHaZ (Jun 29, 2013)

That's very cute! I'd actually try to buy one if I could. I'm artsy but crafts aren't up my alley. lol


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

looks great


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I think I'll stick to other forms of betta art instead of plushies, Skyewillow's are AMAZING!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Glitter! -squeal- its all cuteness overload!

Also, thank you for the compliment! <3


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

You're very welcome! Your plushies are AMAZING!!!


----------

